# Hamilton Hits 28 in 1st Round



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

My boy from North Carolina shatters single round home run derby total...Congrats to him


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

To hell with him.

He should of won it but he laid an egg and cost me 10 bucks.


----------

